# "Flounder" gigging, 3rd PM



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

3rd time going flounder gigging and still no sight of flounder!! i suck at this apparently. tried a new spot and did end up finding a bunch of stud mullet!!! we stabbed at a few but only managed to boat 2. one was 17 inches! and the other was 18 1/2!! they look a lot like redfish really, biggest mullet i have ever seen. sure am proud of our 2 freakin mullet, seeing as how it took 4 hours to get them. anybody got any tips on actually seeing a flounder, we have been around the trillium property, and recently back in gulf breeze, i believe its called dead mans island. i've almost forgot what a flounder looks like!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Dont give up, just have to keep going and try different times/conditions. and take note when you do get a flounder of the tide/wind ect. its all a big guessing game.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

There weren't any spots on those mullet were there???? Just kidding. Better luck next time., If your superstious.


----------

